# This is why you dont Buy Cheap Katana's Folks...



## Cryozombie (Jan 30, 2004)

http://www.nihonto.ca/Knives.mpeg


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 30, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

wow....that's a special kind of stupid when you impale yourself with your own sword...don't think I'd go beating a katana against a table, either...:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 30, 2004)

Is that lifetime warranty for the life of the blade or the wielder? 
Well, it beats a poke in the eye with a sharp stick.... or not.:rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 30, 2004)

I hope nobody bought those POS's after that! :rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I hope nobody bought those POS's after that! :rofl: *



You know whats funny... I bought one on ebay like 8 months ago... for 4 dollars...

I had to see what a 4 dollar "Ninja" sword  was... I got it, and it was a total POS, I swung it at a 2x4 to see what would happen, and the handle disintigrated in my hand.    It was made of pressboard or some similar "powdered wood" laminate


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 30, 2004)

Ya gotta hand it to the co-host though,  his buddy is on the ground bleeding from a sucking chest wound and he steps up to the table to continue the show.  "So, now you've seen just how well these babies cut human flesh!  For the next 5 minutes we're gonna drop the price to $5.00 for a gross of the blades!":rofl:


----------



## Shodan (Jan 30, 2004)

:rofl:   Here's your sign!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 30, 2004)

That was just a great demo.:rofl: 
I wonder if it even nicked the table


----------



## KanoLives (Feb 4, 2004)

I watched the clip the other day.....That was some funny stuff. But the link isn't working anymore. I wanted to show a friend of mine. Does anyone have a working link?


----------



## Seig (Feb 4, 2004)

I just hate stupid people.  They should have to wear signs that say, "I'm Stupid".  That way you wouldn't rely on them for anything.  You'd be like, "Excuse me, oh, nevermind didn't see your sign there."
Bill Ingavall.


----------

